# On this day - Classical Music version



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Thought this would be a fun idea. 

On October 27th:

1901: The first full performance of Debussy's Nocturnes premieres under Camille Chevillard with the Lamoureux Orchestra 

1950: Paul Creston's 3rd Symphony premieres

I'll leave October 28th to fellow members who are currently living in that day.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

If you could do this for classical music what KenOC did for History, it would be fantastic. Quite an undertaking I would imagine, but your efforts would be greatly appreciated and enjoyed by the likes of me. Great idea!

V


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Nuages, from Debussy's Nocturnes, has always made me think of an autumn day. How appropriate that it was premiered at this time of year!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

October 28

1893 - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky conducted his first public performance of his Symphony Number Six in B minor "Pathetique." 

1896 - Composer Howard Hanson was born.


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

October 28th

1853 - Pépito (opera) was premiered & conducted by Jacques Offenbach at the Théâtre des Variétés in Paris.

1915 - An Alpine Symphony, Op. 64 was premiered with Richard Strauss conducting the orchestra of the Dresden Hofkapelle in Berlin.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

October 29th

1787 - Mozart's opera Don Giovanni opens in Prague.

1956 - Maria Callas made her Metropolitan Opera debut in "Norma."


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

nice thread. I´ll follow it.


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

October 29th

1813 - Niccolò Paganini performs for the first time in Teatro alla Scala, Milan with his debut of Le Streghe, variations on a theme after Süssmayr's music of Il noce di Benevento.

The tune announces the entrance of the witches in the ballet, hence the name given the piece by Paganini (source)
​Paganini - Le Streghe, performed by Salvatore Accardo (violin) & the London philharmonic Orchestra/Charles Dutoit

1855 - Two gavottes for piano WoO 3 posth. by Johannes Brahms are performed for the first time, in Göttingen, by Clara Schumann.

Brahms' Gavottes in A Minor and A Major, WoO 3, played by Andreas Boyde

1878 - First performance of Edvard Grieg's String Quartet No. 1, Op. 27 in the concert hall of the Cologne Conservatory.

Edvard Grieg - String Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 27 , played by the Copenhagen String Quartet Ensemble

1891 - Sergei Rachmaninoff's Russian Rhapsody for two pianos is performed for the first time at the Moscow Conservatory with the composer at one keyboard.

Rachmaninoff's Russian Rhapsody for two pianos, played by Ashkenazy and Previn


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

aimee said:


> October 29th
> 
> 1813 - Niccolò Paganini performs for the first time in Teatro alla Scala, Milan with his debut of Le Streghe, variations on a theme after Süssmayr's music of Il noce di Benevento.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. It's interesting that Paganini chose to perform a witch piece just a couple of days before Halloween. I wonder if he did that on purpose to get everyone in the Halloween spirit!


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Thanks for the info. It's interesting that Paganini chose to perform a witch piece just a couple of days before Halloween. I wonder if he did that on purpose to get everyone in the Halloween spirit!


Your wonder is my wonder, too. I did a little search and Paganini might do it coincidentally because Italy didn't celebrate Halloween back then:

Italy imported this festival from the USA through films, TV and pop culture. It all started as a way to entertain children with the famous trick-or-treat routine. Certainly, Carnevale is still superior, but tendencies are looking undoubtedly more and more in favor to Halloween. This is throwing some controversy into the laps of religious authorities in Italy. Halloween is starting to develop a superior influence over Italy's _All Saints and All Souls Day_, on November 1st and 2nd respectively, and many worry about the fact that it may turn what is supposed to be a time to remember our dead with love and cherish, into yet another occasion to party.

However, if we look at the true origins and the true meaning of Halloween, we'll see that they're not that different from what Italians celebrate on All Saints and All Souls Day. If, from a commercial point of view, Halloween is an All-American product, its spirit is rooted in antiquity and comes very much from Europe (source)​


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Nuages, from Debussy's Nocturnes, has always made me think of an autumn day. How appropriate that it was premiered at this time of year!


Curious - I always associate it with hot summer days, and fluffy clouds lazily drifting by. But then, I tend to associate almost all of Debussy's work with that.


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

October 30th

1839 - Verleih' uns Frieden for chorus and orchestra by Felix Mendelssohn is performed for the first time, in Leipzig.

Verleih' uns Frieden, performed by La Chapelle Royale/Collegium Vocale/Ensemble Orchestral de Paris/Philippe Herreweghe​
1849 - A funeral for Frédéric Chopin takes place in the Madeleine attended by 3,000 people by ticket only. The crush of carriages stretches as far as the Place de la Concorde. A special dispensation is received from the Archbishop to allow women to sing in the Madeleine in order that Mozart's Requiem may be performed. The soprano is Pauline Viardot. There is no elegy. Pallbearers include Giacomo Meyerbeer and Eugène Delacroix. Chopin's heart has been removed and transported in a funeral urn to the Church of the Holy Cross, Warsaw, while the rest of his mortal remains are laid to rest in the Père-Lachaise Cemetery, Paris before 4,000 people who walk the five kilometers from the church.

1877 - First performance of Johann Strauss II's operetta 'La Tzigane' in Paris.

Two highlighted excerpts from the operetta:
"Als flotter Geist, doch früh verwaist", sung by Charles Kullmann

"Wer uns getraut", sung by Rita Streich & Peter Anders​
1881 - First public performance of Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings was held in St. Petersburg.
Serenade for Strings in C major, Op 48, II - Waltz, performed by the Academy of St. Martins in the Field/Sir Neville Marriner​
1925 - The operetta 'Paganini' by Franz Lehár is performed for the first time, in Johann Strauss-Theater, Vienna, conducted by the composer.

Aria "Liebe du Himmel auf Erden", sung by Anneliese Rothenberger​


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

October 31st

1291 Birth of Philippe de Vitry - a French composer, music theorist and poet. He was an accomplished, innovative, and influential composer, and may also have been the author of the Ars Nova treatise.

1887 Nikolai Rimski-Korsakov's "Capriccio Espagnol" premieres in St Petersburg


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

October 31st

1866 - Jacques Offenbach's opéra-bouffe 'La vie parisiènne' is performed for the first time at the Palais-Royal, Paris.


1872 - Johannes Brahms' song "Mondnacht WoO21", is performed for the first time, in Leipzig.


1874 - Jacques Offenbach's opéra-bouffe 'Madame l’archiduc' is performed for the first time at the Bouffes-Parisiens, Paris. 


1875 - Camille Saint-Saëns' Concerto for piano and orchestra No. 4 Op. 44 is performed for the first time, at the Théâtre du Châtelet, in Paris, the composer at the keyboard. 


1880 - Georges Bizet's Symphony in C "Roma" (his second symphony) is performed completely for the first time, in Paris.


1932 - Sergei Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 5 Op. 55 is performed for the first time, in Berlin, the composer at the keyboard.


----------

